# Central Machinery 12'' Direct Drive Bench Top Disk Sander



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks to be mighty handy. it looks like you have used it already, too!

What you can do is make a wooden miter gauge with a screw pivot hole for the head and another hole for a dowel when you get it adjusted right on square. Then you put the dowel in and it is fixed on 90 degrees


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Your right, I should make a miter gauge. And Yes, I have used it several times!


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

If it is a standard miter gauge slot you can use a better one from one of your other machines. My solution was to bit the bullet for an Incra miter gauge, and justify it by the fact I use it on the table saw, band saw, router table, and disc sander.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice to have some of the little things that make our wood working a little easier. You will enjoy this a lot! Hope you have a safe and healthy New Year!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good… those are very handy…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have this same sander. I use a miter gauge on it from an old 50s era Craftsman. It is better than the one that came with the sander. I always keep old miter gauges because they often fit things such as this sander.


----------



## Dangerreuss (May 3, 2011)

I bought this same unit at HF. For my unit, the disc was flat so when sanding only a small portion of the disc would contact and everything would chatter. I took off the sandpaper pad, turned on the unit and ground it flat with my 4" angle grinder. This worked surprisingly well. However, it caused the unit to be out of balance. Next i had to remove the disc and drill holes to balance the unit. After all the headache, it actually works really well. But probably worth the money to buy a good name or hope to get lucky out of the box.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Grizzly like this one. Got it cheap and I use it often. I like it. It had a cheap miter gauge also. The bar is thinner so another gauge off one of my table saws will not work. So far I haven't modified anything. You will enjoy this tool.


----------



## ScottTShea (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought one of these about a year ago and I love mine. I'm weary of Central Machinery power tools, but this has been reliable. Your pros and cons are spot on.


----------

